#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-05-31
<lfaraone> Wooh! One of my packages was just proposed for inclusion into main.
<lfaraone> And by that, I mean "was included into main". bug 790547
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 790547 in python-xklavier (Ubuntu) "[MIR] python-xklavier" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790547
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-06-01
<bcurtiswx> im starting to get annoyed at TOI food prices
<bcurtiswx> getting an inkling to try somewhere else that's cheaper and has WiFi, and is also close to a metro stop.
<bcurtiswx> not sure i can get all those wishes tho
<bcurtiswx> and for maco, a place that has plenty of vegan choices
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-06-03
<n4cht> hey folks.  marylander here.  i was considering trying to start a LoCo, but since there's a DC LoCo that seems fairly redundant, so i figured i'd see what you folks are up to instead.  :)
<maco> there's a maryland loco too...well, except that the loco contact has stepped down. two people (i'm one) have offered to take it over
<n4cht> maco: no kidding?   where is the maryland loco located primarily?  (meetings, etc?)
<bcurtiswx> maco, what would be the point of a MD LoCo?
<maco> n4cht: howard county mostly
<maco> bcurtiswx: um, not all of maryland is in montgomery & PG counties?
<bcurtiswx> maco, so what can you offer living in one of those two counties?
<maco> bcurtiswx: i work in howard county and have a car
<bcurtiswx> maco, what places would you have meetings, and what interest is there outside of the DC area ?
<maco> im not really sure yet. i asked chuck (the old loco contact) for a list of places they'd met before. i know they were using some of the howard county libraries
<maco> their first meeting ever was at the Timonium ham & computer show, i remember that (i was there)
<bcurtiswx> cool, i'm a ham myself
<maco> (all howard county libraries run ubuntu on all their systems)
<n4cht> i really rather like the idea of a MD LoCo.  I'm in AACo, Howard County is a short drive.   DC is a 45 min drive, then metro, etc.
<n4cht> maco: i'd be willing to scout some areas in the parts of AACo that border Howard and help you out with the MD LoCo.
<maco> ok :) anapolis also would be a good place to do stuff some time
<maco> though im pretty sure my affinity for annapolis is "rennfest!"
<n4cht> oh heck yes.  annapolis is really close to me.  i live in pasadena, but there's a lot of spots i can scout in the glen burnie/severn/severna park/arnold/annapolis area.   public libraries, meeting halls, etc.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-06-04
<bcurtiswx> maco, what would be a good ubuntu program that will allow me to draw window mockups
<maco> bcurtiswx: dunno. i think canonical tends to use pencil or balsamiq, but they're proprietary & for-pay
<maco> bcurtiswx: oh no wait. balsamiq is prop/pay. pencil is a FF addon, so try that
<maco> bcurtiswx: http://speckyboy.com/2010/01/11/10-completely-free-wireframe-and-mockup-applications/
<crimsun> anyone meeting @ ToI?
<julian_c> ... or on here?
<crimsun> looks like a no
<crimsun> (I'm doing some bug triaging in Debian BTS ATM)
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-06-05
<bcurtiswx> i still think we should find another meeting place.  It's not that I hate the atmosphere there at all, it's the price of food
<julian_c> And still in the city? *thinks*
<eridu> I'd be said if "we" stopped meeting at ToI
<jbicha> you don't have to buy food
<bcurtiswx> maco, how GTK+ knowledgable are you?
<bcurtiswx> i know you're a KDE girl so i wasn't sure
<bcurtiswx> Last time I went to TOI it was quick and I got takeout, ordered the Chicken Curry, I got DOUBLE the amount of chicken curry I get while sitting down at the table.  Plus it's now 15 bucks just to get the chicken curry
<bcurtiswx> i'd rather go to a place that has more affordable items
<bcurtiswx> i can get an all i can eat indian buffet for cheaper, and closer
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-05-30
<Test_BCWX> bcurtiswx testing colloquy for you
<Test_BCWX> bcurtiswx here's another test for you :)
<TEST_BCWX> woo
<TEST_BCWX> I don't know if this is working :(
<TEST_BCWX> bcurtiswx: test
<TEST_BCWX> im testing
<TEST_BCWX> bcurtiswx, hi again
<TEST_BCWX> bcurtiswx: hey hey
<TEST_BCWX> testing bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> bcurtiswx: hi
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-05-30
<adom> names
<adom> whoops
<adom> heh
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-06-01
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-05-29
<swift110> sup
